# Mustangs... your opinions?



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm a mustang fan for sure. did you get yours from the Palomino Valley BLM facility?


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Why did the lady throw a fit and leave? What is supposed to be the problem with mustangs? I know a cutting trainer through the internets, we email about horses etc, he said that though he trains $100,000 plus horses every day not too many of them are as good as his mustang. I’m just wondering because I have never even been near one, I don’t think we have them in Australia.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

LovePandaPony said:


> what's your opinions on what age a mustang should be started, what disciplines you believe mustangs should excel in, or just your opinion of the breed in general. I'm curious of what actually educated horsepeople think



If by started, you mean groundwork training, introduction to people, manners, etc. It's never too early. More strenuous types of work on the legs and back such as riding, etc isn't any different in my mind for a mustang than any other breed of horse. My _personal_ general rule on that is not before 3 and possibly 4 depending on the physical and mental development of the horse. When looking for an ad and I see a horse has been backed at 2, I don't even read the ad further but move on. That is kinda one of my pet peeves. Not everyone will agree with that.

I think mustangs are awesome horses. Hardy with a lot of endurance and heart. They are real good endurance horses and I know they excel very well in that area. I'm not sure there's anything they *can't* do.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Mustangs are super awesome. I've had my wild critter for just over a year now. We got him as a yearling. I'll be starting him lightly under saddle this spring as a three year old. I already know that he'll be an awesome trail horse and all around fun horse. I'm sure I can do pretty well in dressage with him too.

This is the only picture we had when we bid on him!









First time all saddled up last winter!









A couple of photos from last spring when he shed out.


















His handsome head


----------



## LovePandaPony (Aug 14, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> i'm a mustang fan for sure. did you get yours from the Palomino Valley BLM facility?


Actually, yes! She was a Palomino Valley baby ^^


----------



## LovePandaPony (Aug 14, 2011)

AnrewPL said:


> Why did the lady throw a fit and leave? What is supposed to be the problem with mustangs? I know a cutting trainer through the internets, we email about horses etc, he said that though he trains $100,000 plus horses every day not too many of them are as good as his mustang. I’m just wondering because I have never even been near one, I don’t think we have them in Australia.


People have the idea that mustangs are "Ruthless and evil". Mustangs are generally caught off the range, so most mustangs were raised in the wild and without human contact. Because of that, it takes a lot longer to work with them, because they were raised to not trust humans. But Mustangs, once bonded, will do anything for their person, and are the sweetest horses you can find. People cant get that in their head, however, and this lady decided that my horse that was lunging was a danger to her and her horse, even though we've been in the same arena for 40 minutes before, and my horse was being as docile as a kitten


----------



## LovePandaPony (Aug 14, 2011)

Eolith said:


> Mustangs are super awesome. I've had my wild critter for just over a year now. We got him as a yearling. I'll be starting him lightly under saddle this spring as a three year old. I already know that he'll be an awesome trail horse and all around fun horse. I'm sure I can do pretty well in dressage with him too.
> 
> This is the only picture we had when we bid on him!
> 
> ...



He is a GORGEOUS boy!!! Any Kiger? I can see it in his legs and head! Have fun starting him under saddle! He seems like he is a very respectable horse!

I think that i'll start sitting on Nike and getting her used to all that for a month when she's Two and a half, then leaving it alone. when she's three, I'll probably be following the same route as you. ^^


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Pft, most people have never seen a really mean horse. Strange that she couldn’t just go “well I’ll be, mustangs aren’t evil after all”. I know generally what mustangs are (we have a rough equivalent in Australia called Brumbies) but from what I have been told about them they are usually pretty tough, hard working horses. Well sounds like yours is good and looks like a nice little guy.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovely filly!

Tons of groundwork now but I wouldn't start under saddle until at least 3. I adopted a mustang this year and love him to pieces. He is the most gentle horse I have in my pasture. He is 3 and I plan to start him fully undersaddle in the spring. I'm holding off till then so I can work him more consistently. Hard to do right now with work and early nights.

As to where they excel - that depends on the mustang. They have the heart for anything but some have conformations and preferences that make them better at one thing or another.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Mustangs are wicked intelligent. A friend of mine adopted two mustangs and asked me to work with one. She's a three year old spitfire that has so much personality and she's so willing to learn. As long as I take my time to make sure she understands what I'm asking I've had no problems with her. It's amazing how smart and easy she is to work with. I've been doing grids and ground poles with her as well as western pleasure and neck reining with no problem. Nothing phases her and if I thought my friend would sell her to me I would take her in a second.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i love em  i want one so bad, and i think i'll be adopting in 2014. they're gorgeous, intelligent, and once they bond with you, they remember you forever.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

we have a mare in for Trainng right now she is Beautiful and Really sweet actually. she was with hooves and paws rescue here and poor girl had so many ticks on her we were getting them off her and she was so tolerant. I will try to get some pictures of her


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

you can get every conformation, personality, intelligence quotient, etc. under the sun in a mustang. honestly, they're all different and i really think you have to find the one that is right for you individually. i've known so many different types of mustangs and sometimes they work out with the people that buy them and others don't. i'm glad you found one that works well for you.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I had a half mustang half qh. He was super intelligent. Best feet ever. Smoothest gait. Wonderful learner. great endurance. Cute. Easy keeper. Went English or western. Loved chasing cows. Bombproof! He wasn't the fastest horse lol but he was always ready to go. But dang he was stubborn! Very stubborn. But he was also proudcut. He would fight with my neighbors stud over a mare and it was getting dangerous so I had to put him in a different pasture. The neighbors eventually got rid of the stud tho. He was very stubborn but he was the horse i rode bareback everywhere, rode in parades, EVERYTHING. My parents sold him 2 yrs ago tho. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I've had some really wonderful experiences with mustangs. I love them, and I look forward to adopting and starting one someday when I have the time/money/space for another horse. I've had the pleasure of experiencing one of those extreme bonds with a mustang, and I've witnessed a friend do it too with hers.

It sounds like you're doing a great job with your filly (love her first ride, btw!). I know mustangs have a bad rap sometimes, but honestly many breeds do. My totally sane and mild-mannered OTTB and I are trying to change OTTB perceptions one person at a time, for instance.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

LovePandaPony said:


> He is a GORGEOUS boy!!! Any Kiger? I can see it in his legs and head! Have fun starting him under saddle! He seems like he is a very respectable horse!


Good eye! He is a genuine Kiger from the Kiger Herd Management Area in Oregon.

The bond you can create with these guys really is amazing. Once you're in their circle of trust, they'll do just about anything for you. Just this morning Aurelio was getting his feet trimmed, which he's very good about now but he can still be a little timid around the farrier. He just put his nose right up against my arm while the farrier worked, taking comfort in my calm.


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

Eolith, Kigers are unique even among mustangs. I believe they are the antithesis of the image of a mustang in behaviour and socialibility. Some of the friendliest mustangs you'll meet once they know you aren't out to eat them:wink:. They do take a special kind of patience in early training at times. I don't know how plugged in to the kiger community you are but there are a bunch of quality people in your area who know a lot about working with them. Also Michelle Clarke at Rancho Bayou in texas is a really good place to check into also. I'm part owner in one of Steens Kiger's granddaughters and my partner owns the stallion Steens Kiger Bolero who is Donner's half brother. (Donner is the Kiger that "Spirit" is modeled after in the animated movie. Here is a picture of Bolero.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info old97fan! I'm actually pretty well involved in the Kiger community -- primarily via Facebook. I stay very up to date with the goings on in some of the Kiger groups there, as well as some of the mustang groups. I also "stalk" Rancho Bayo very closely; all of those horses are absolutely gorgeous and I love seeing all of the photos that Michelle Clark shares. I have a ton of respect for Michelle Clark... some day when I have the money, the time, and the facilities I would absolutely *love* to own one of the horses that she breeds.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> you can get every conformation, personality, intelligence quotient, etc. under the sun in a mustang. honestly, they're all different and i really think you have to find the one that is right for you individually. i've known so many different types of mustangs and sometimes they work out with the people that buy them and others don't. i'm glad you found one that works well for you.


Yes, even though we call mustangs a breed, they actually are a very diverse population of horses with many different body types and temperaments. I think that even though most breeds have different "types" within them, mustangs are even less able to be generalized than other breeds.

At my barn a few people have had mustangs. We had one that was mostly draft; big, slow and easygoing. We had another that was very Spanish and was tiny and compact. She was grulla and her temperament was not easygoing but very bold. When she saw the ocean for the first time it bored her. Then we had one that was very fine-boned and looked almost like a saddlebred. She was very skittish and spooky. 

Along with those were a couple of stock type looking horses that could have been quarter horses if you didn't know better. They were not spooky and pretty mellow. Their training was quick and easy.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yup - all kinds. a friend of mine has one that we joke was lucky for him he was born in the pens at palomino valley because he's too dumb (this horse has NO sense of self preservation) to have made it in the wild. cute horse though.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I love mustangs. I'm planning on adopting one in the future, but for now i have 3 and i'm strapped. I've wanted a mustang since i was a kid, i was introduced to an old gelding named Bo, the people who had him bought him at an auction for $30. He was in horrible shape and didn't care for people at all. He lived to be 30 something. He was amazing, and still so wild. Even my husband wants to adopt one. I can't wait for the day we get to!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am another Mustang lover. People are just weird sometimes. They'll look at a calm mustang yearling and think "ZOMG, it's a Mustang, it _must_ be wild and crazy and dangerous" but those are the same people who will go out and buy an unhandled stud with aggression issues *shrug*.

I've had 2, one of which I sold last year. Both of them made really nice horses, I just didn't bond with the one I sold. The one I kept, however, is my buddy and my heart horse. He was captured as a 2 year old and adopted by some friends of my Dad's. Only after they got him home, did they find out that 'stangs are actually _wild_:lol:. So, they left him alone in an arena for a year and then called my Dad to see if he wanted him. We talked about it and I decided I wanted to give it a shot so $125 later, I ended up with a fugly, scrawny, blown-out, wild 3 year old stud in my trailer and was wondering what in the heck I'd gotten myself into.

Well, after he figured out that I wasn't going to kill him, he calmed right down and we went to work. Brought him home on a Thursday and was riding him through cattle on that next tuesday. He never even looked back and we've been best buds ever since. Originally, I thought I would put some training on him and then find a buyer but his huge personality and his stout heart won me over.

That's been almost 8 years now and he's still my go-to horse for anything. He'll do whatever I ask and give his whole heart. He's worked cattle and drug calves to the branding fire, carried the flag in the parade, packed beginners and kids (though I usually ride with them because he's very sensitive and not exactly beginner friendly), and anything else I wanted him to do at that particular moment. He'll drag cattle that outweigh him and never stop trying.


















And, he feels the same way about cattle that I do LOL.









Anyway, I could brag on my boy for a year and never get tired of it LOL. Mustangs, IMHO, fit into the category of "Jack of all trades, master of none". Given the correct training, they will give their very best to do whatever you ask of them, but sometimes their ability is lacking. For example, my guy will do his very best to stay with a cow like a good cutting horse, but he's just not built for it and he gets beat sometimes because he's not as quick as a cutting bred horse is.


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

Eolith, I kind of wondered if you were already "home" in the Kiger community. Just making sure. You have a lot of neat people in your area. I'm in the midwest and there is harely anyone left in this area that is into Kigers. 

Gottatrot. You are mostly correct about the variation in Mustangs. However, Kigers are actually a specific breed within the mustang community with a fairly consistent characteristic requirements and a no negotiation requirement of where they and their lineage came from geographicly. They are genetically a mostly Spanish horse that hasn't been crossbreed like many of the other mustangs. When they got loose in the wild up in Oregon they stayed isolated from pretty much any other breed and have pretty much never come in breeding contact with other breeds. There are a couple of registers of which most are fairly rigid in what they allow in. Specific traits are required and mostly agreed on in the breed with the one exception being some disagreement over what colors a "Kiger" can be.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Right, there are different types of mustangs within the name itself really. Nokotas, though not called mustangs, essentially really are, and kigers are very very distinct and generally all look alike. Now, I've heard that in general mustangs mature slower than most horses, therefore really shouldn't be started under saddle until they're 4....
And, here's a Nokota:








And a young kiger compared to a quarter horse:


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

interesting horse. I don't know much about the Nokotas. Arent they a cross of Indian ponies (typically smaller Spanish blood) and Canadian horses, which made them a little larger?

My suspicion is that it is a good idea to let the more purebred mustang have a little more time to mature. It may be because of their warm blood roots. I've noticed that a lot of warmblood breeds tend to mature mental and physically a little slower. Not to say they aren't smart, they seem to be wicked smart. Just need a little more time to mature the emotional side.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Mustangs.. my luff's <3's's's

My father and I adopted two mustangs from the BLM. They were both from the Ruby Mountains of Nevada. I had adopted them from Ithica, NY back in 1998.
The mare was 4yrs old and the stallion that we had gelded was 5 years old.
I let them free in the indoor and just watched them both & then had them in training a week after they came home. 
Spent a few great years with them and learned alot from them both.
I believe it doesn't matter what age you start a Mustang. They're a clean slate. Its all gaining a trust and bond between them and you have a best friend for life regardless of their age. They're full of so much knowledge to just take with you.
The gentleman that brought us to the auction purchased a 9 year old jenny and a 2 year old jack. The 9 year old was easier to train for him than that 2 year old colt. But then my 5 year old stallion was a snap compared to my mare? 
It all depends on the horse.
My father sold his gelding to the trainer to use for cow roping and penning. Dad wanted a trail horse, He was all power and to much for my father to handle. 
My mare had a bad injury from the wild. we found bone chips from xray's in her withers about 2 years after we attempted EVERYTHING and everyone to have her broke to ride She would take about 2 steps in and you would be 10ft in the air, every ride. 
She now lives her life out on 113 acres of pasture at a friends farm back with a herd she can call home.


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

don't misunderstand. I think you should start working with them as soon as possible. I just would wait till they are older to ride them.


----------



## OneTallDay (Nov 18, 2012)

Mustangs are awesomely fun and it's true: they're very intelligent. 

My problem is I'm a big-frame woman (5'5", 200 lbs) and I think I'd look weird sitting on one. Plus, most of the mustangs I've come across were just under 15hh. Not exactly the right size for me. 

But I did sponsor a mustang when I was in middle school. It turns out that the mare I sponsored was named Painted Lady (I still have the paperwork!), the dam of Painted Desert: Painted Desert

I got lucky!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

I own a mustang and he is the most wonderful pony I've ever owned!

I want to enter the extreme mustang competition, how do you enter?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a mustang mare-she lived to be about 30-I rode her English & Western-I bought her pregnant, then later she had a foal by my stallion, she would do everything, go anywhere & looked totally different under saddle than just standing in her corral. She was a fun horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OneTallDay said:


> My problem is I'm a big-frame woman (5'5", 200 lbs) and I think I'd look weird sitting on one. Plus, most of the mustangs I've come across were just under 15hh. Not exactly the right size for me.


Actually, you might be surprised. Both my mustangs are very thick and stocky and are perfectly capable of easily carrying folks a lot bigger than you. I don't know about other mustangs, but my 2 have big barrels and they are just all-around hunky. I'm also 5'5 and my gray boy fits me well.

Koda, the one that I sold last year, now belongs to a woman much bigger than you both in height and weight and I think they look good together.

Also, Koda is only 14.2 but probably weighed close to 1200 pounds.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Also, there's more mustangs than you might think who make it to 15 hands and beyond.


----------



## OneTallDay (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a comfort; thanks.  I guess I'll have to just hope the right one comes along one day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eolith made another good point. There was a member here that had a mustang that looked almost identical to my Dobe, only theirs was almost 17 hands tall. I think there is a particular herd in, perhaps, Oregon that is commonly taller than other herds because they have draft blood closer back in their lines.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Yup, Oregon has some good sized ones. Actually, in the latest online adoptions they offered a group of yearlings. All but one of those yearlings are 14 hh or more, and a couple are even 15 hh!

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/onlinegallery.php?horseCategory=357


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Eolith said:


> Yup, Oregon has some good sized ones. Actually, in the latest online adoptions they offered a group of yearlings. All but one of those yearlings are 14 hh or more, and a couple are even 15 hh!
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/onlinegallery.php?horseCategory=357


Just an FYI... I adopted a 2 year old from Warm Springs HMA in Oregon on an online auction. He was listed as being 14.2 hands. When we picked him up at a satelite adoption here in the east he was actually only 13.3 hands. Still an awesome horse, and I'm hoping he'll make 14.2 hands when he's grown. I'm just saying that those yearlings they have listed as being that big may or may not be.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

True, measuring horses is not a precise science there at the BLM. In my experience they're not too terribly far off, your boy seems to be a bit of an exception sherkad25! What a cutie though!


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

One of the trainers I worked with had a draft cross mustang. He was a gelding, branded BLM and all. He was about 16hh and all feathers, hooves and mass.
He was for sure a accident  



> sherkad25


 your baby is adorable! With some growing left to do for sure being only 2 years old. They're defiantly slow growers though, finishing around 5-6yrs old. 14.2 Maybe his listed maturing size?


----------



## LovePandaPony (Aug 14, 2011)

Brenna Lee said:


> I own a mustang and he is the most wonderful pony I've ever owned!
> 
> I want to enter the extreme mustang competition, how do you enter?


Go to the Extreme Mustang Makeover website and sign up for the mailing list, or email them ^^ There are over 6 different challenges over the US, so there should be one near you!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

> My problem is I'm a big-frame woman (5'5", 200 lbs) and I think I'd look weird sitting on one. Plus, most of the mustangs I've come across were just under 15hh. Not exactly the right size for me.


Seriously? I'm 5'8 and weight a little more than you and my mustang is 14.2 hands. They are very strong sturdy animals and a lot of them have a nice size barrel to take up the leg. 

As to height - the TIP trainer that worked Guinness has a 16 hand mustang and several in the past at her facility that were well over 15 hands. Taller ones are out there, you just have to look for them.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Lovely looking horse and it is so obvious you love her. No matter what type of horse you own, you will always find someone somewhere who feels the need to give you a hard time. I have so much grief because I ride a Clydesdale. You go girl and when you're ready, you show the world what your horse can do! She's a stunner.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I love Mustangs, especially the BLM ones. 
I am super jealous of you guys, I want one sooo bad but I live in the Northeast and getting one up here is just not worth it not even being able to visit it first. it sucks


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Where can you adopt a BLM Mustanf in California?


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a Spanish Mustang. I thought she was a jerk when I first got her, and now I love her like crazy. She is hard headed and tough, but she responds so well to body language and is the smartest horse I have. She could do almost any discipline, but she loves endurance best.


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

Even though Arabs are my favorites, I personally love Mustangs. A horse is a horse, so people that think Mustangs shouldn't be tamed and trained are just ignorant. The age to start one kind of varies on the horse and when you got it. TraIning should start right away, but I wouldn't start it under saddle until it's two at least. Some people recommend three, but it really depends on the build and physical maturity of the horse. Mustangs are good for any discipline, but from what I've observed, anyway, they seem to be better at Wetsern disciplines. Quarter Horses tend to own barrels, but Mustangs rock it, too, and I'm determined to try it with my Arab ^_^ They seem to make great ranch horses and Western show horses, but I think they could do any discipline.


----------

